# Vektordatei Willi von Biene Maya



## Saurbier (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute bin durch Zufall auf euer Forum gestoßen, da ich eine Vektordatei  zum Plottern suche.(Bekannter hat einen Plotter) Vielleicht kann mir einer von euch helfen habe keinen blassen Schimmer von diesen Sachen.
Und zwar suche ich den Willi von der Biene Maya  für mein Wohnmobil.Finde nur JPG ODER BMP Bilder aber damit funktioniert es nicht. Oder kann man diese Dateien umändern. Falls einer was bitte mailen

Bedanke mich für eure Hilfe
Gruss Andi


----------



## smileyml (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo Andi,

wenn du schon eine Vorlage gefunden hast, kannst du das in AI, Freehand, Corel o.ä. nachzeichnen. Aber wie du sagst kennst du dich damit nicht aus. Dann solltest du vielleicht im Jobbereich (kommerziell oder nicht kommerziell) eine entsprechenden Thread eröfnnen bzw. diesen von einem Mod dahin verschieben lassen.
Aber in der Regel ist das die Arbeit eines Grafikers, der damit sein Geld verdient und deswegen auch zurecht bezahlt werden sollte - also Jobforum kommerziell

Grüsse Marco


----------



## Beppone (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo Andi,

nur so am Rande: das sollte dir kein Kommerzieller machen, weil die gezeichneten Versionen von Biene Maja und ihren Freunden urheberrechtlich geschützt sind.

Sie stammen übrigens von Marty Murphy, der neben Biene Maja auch Pinoccio und Cartoons für den Playboy gezeichnet hat.

Gerade bei so bekannten Motiven, die auch per Merchandising vermarktet werden, wäre ich seeehr vorsichtig und würde diese nicht groß auf dem WoMo durch Deutschland kutschieren.

Vielleicht kein angenehmer, aber sicher ein guter Rat.

Grüße!


----------



## Neurodeamon (28. Juli 2007)

Bitte benutze die Forensuche.
Dieses Problem wird im Forum alle naselang gestellt.
Viele User haben bereits darauf geantwortet.
Ich habe auch keine Lust mich ständig zu wiederholen.

Es gibt definitiv mehrere Möglichkeiten Dein Problem zu lösen (z. b. indem man eine grafikdatei vektorisiert).

Das geht z. B. mit:
- Autotrace / Potrace / Frontline (linux)
- Inkscape mit eingebautem potrace (linux, windows, os x)


----------

